# Tunze ATO Magnetic Mount



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently picked up a Tunze ATO setup for dirt cheap!
Now, I'd like to know where I can get the new magnetic mount (and the small sensor holder) locally?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you call Ken at SUM, I'm sure he can order one for you. Don't have them in stock normally though.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I'll ask next time I come in (which is much too often).


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm looking for the same, I'll probably go in over the weekend as well and ask. The unit works great, but it's just so messy with all the wires everywhere.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> I'm looking for the same, I'll probably go in over the weekend as well and ask. The unit works great, but it's just so messy with all the wires everywhere.


group buy!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Probably the best investment you'll ever make for your aquarium, set and forget. Magnet holders are fairly cheap too. 
J&L has them also, but if you can get them locally, why not.



j3tang said:


> I recently picked up a Tunze ATO setup for dirt cheap!
> Now, I'd like to know where I can get the new magnetic mount (and the small sensor holder) locally?


----------

